# incomplete BS0 dividing head, Yuasa, need help



## 100LL (Feb 9, 2018)

I have a dividing head but it's missing several pieces and I'm having a heck of a time sourcing them.

The dividing head is a NEWS Yuasa "made in Japan" and by the dimensions I believe it is a BS-0 semi-universal.  I bought a milling machine and stuff came along with it (this being one of those items).

Problem is, it's incomplete and I'm trying to make it complete...but it's so frustrating I'm about to ebay the thing and buy one complete because I can't find the parts.

Here's what's missing, in order of frustration:

sector arms
sector arm retaining clip
dead center
thread protector
It was missing more such as plates and handle/pin but they appear common to a rotary table handle and plates that I have so that was an easy solve.

My main issue is, in order:

can't find these stand alone, would have to buy $75 kit with plates
see 1
I can't find one long enough with the reduced OD tip to fit the dog driver.  Also unsure on taper (literature suggests B&S 7 but an MT2 fits in snug but too deep.
the threads are clearly 8 per inch, but OD is close to 1.2" ???  This also is confusing me with regard to what chuck to buy.

Thanks so much, photos attached.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 9, 2018)

Your reading says 1.187 correct? That would be 1 3/16 as near as I can tell.

 "Billy G"


----------



## chips&more (Feb 9, 2018)

Looks more like 1 3/16" X 8tpi to me. Do you have a metal lathe? Or a friend with one? It’s easy enough to make a back plate. To make the job easier. Maybe get a back plate with 1” X 8tpi and machine it out to 1 3/16” X 8.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 9, 2018)

Corrected my post to read that. Looked to quick the first time and only read the 875

 "Billy G"


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 9, 2018)

I think you have the same index head that I have.  Here's a drawing for the index fingers and chuck adapter.

Ken

Oops, second thought, maybe not.


----------



## coffmajt (Feb 9, 2018)

I think Ken may be correct. From your picture of the threads it looks like the 8 tpi does not fit so maybe it is 10 tpi as Kens drawing shows == Jack


----------



## turnitupper (Feb 9, 2018)

Try a 3mm thread gauge on it. It could be 30x3 metric. (Japanese)
John.


----------



## jcp (Feb 9, 2018)

I agree with John. At work we had a Summit 11" lathe with a 30mm diameter x either a 3.0 or 3.5 mm thread. I can't remember which. I seem to remember the lathe was built in Asia.


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 10, 2018)

There's nothing missing that you can't make , the morse taper only fits on small parts of the taper . Buy the one it calls for , the back plate can be made easy enough , even the sector arms are not hard to make even using the lathe till you get to the arms cut out. I wish I had that problem I'd prize that tool , nice ones are hard to find affordable. I see people who own two or three and have seen them left all rusted dropped and ruined. It just bothers me I guess . Buy a new China one there around $300. It'll come with everything.


----------

